# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам домашний кинотеатр Samsung

## HiRuRg2007

Samsung HT-F4550   -   https://rozetka.com.ua/ua/samsung_ht_f4550_ru/p284256/
Работал всего часов 12, продаю по ненадобности, цена 4000 грн.
тел. 050-449-50-97 Юрий

----------

